# Tear in butthole



## NaturalFamiLEA (Nov 9, 2003)

Ariana was picking at her butt tonight (a couple hours after going poop) and so I checked to see if it was dry and itchy or what was going on. Just abover her butthole loked a little swollen (the skin above there on girls is pinker and different kind of skin than the stuff around butt hole). So I spread her butthold a bit to get a better look, and I could see it actually had a tear there, and when I looked closer, it seemed to go down into her butt a bit.

I have calendula oil on the way, if I had it now I'd put it right on. All I have is shea butter, which I dabbed on just in case it was dry. It doesn't seem to hurt her, she said it wasn't sore. I am just thinking it probably wouldn't be good if she pooped, as it could get in her bloodstream, but I can't stop her from pooping....and I won't have my calendula until Wednesday (and even then I don't know how long it will take to heal up).

Should I call a ped? I've never taken her before...DH was saying emergency room, but there is NO WAY I'd do that unless it was infected or something, and not before I called a ped. His thinking is it would take weeks to get in, which we don't know. I just do NOT want to be harassed for not vaxxing, etc.


----------



## NaturalFamiLEA (Nov 9, 2003)

Never mind, I found this is an anal fissure. It doesn't require immediate attention.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Awww, poor thing. I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Glad you found that it isn't too serious. I hope it heals up quickly!


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

Dd had one when she was 11 months old (due to constipation). We found out becuase her poop had the tiniest streak of red blood in it. We went to the ped and she just said to put some vasaline on it and not to worry unless she seemed to be in pain.
Hopefully it will heal quickly!


----------



## NaturalFamiLEA (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks everyone. She stopped picking at it (after I put shea butter on it) and it doesn't seem to be bothering her.

She's always had large poops, but never seemed to have difficult passing them. Even today's wasn't very large (in diameter) so I don't know why it caused her to tear (she's had larger, harder ones before). Even DH has commented on the size, saying they're nearly as large as his


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

I had one of these a few months after having Jake and mine was terrible. It was extremely painful and it just would not heal, I couldn't even sit sometimes. I was gushing blood everytime I pooped because it was re-opening. I finally went to the doc and he gave me anusol (which according to the package is just hydrocortisone cream) and he said lots and lots of fiber. He said you want to have very large but soft poop and you want it to float. He said if you pooped at least once a day and it was large and soft like that all the time than it would heal up and sure enough it did! Good luck, I'm so glad that her's isn't painful!


----------

